

Ask HN: How to turn a mailing list into something more? - xux

I recently started a news summary &#x2F; news curation service. It summarizes the daily news in 15 seconds, and sends out a newsletter everyday. I have almost 1,000 subscribers who read it regularly.<p>How can I turn this into more than a newsletter? I&#x27;m thinking having an App? Move the service online instead of in the email? Any ideas?
======
obayesshelton
Having tailor made emails and also have a tailor made dashboard to give
relevant info to the user.

~~~
xux
Do you mean inside the emails that I send out? Or display that on the website.

